# Rebar



## dlane (Feb 12, 2017)

seems someone forgot the rebar in the oroville dam spillway, oops


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 12, 2017)

Sorry.  I had just finished watching this video:






So I "borrowed" the rebar.  I didn't think anybody would notice.


----------



## higgite (Feb 12, 2017)

Forgot the rebar? You forget to put a Kosher dill in your lunch box, you don't forget to use rebar. What we have here is a failure to communicate.

Tom


----------



## dlane (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm not seeing any wire or rebar, it's a lot bigger now. At least the lake is finally full



Engineers don’t know what caused chunks of concrete to fly off the hole in the spillway that is expected to keep growing  , estimated repair cost 100 million


----------



## tweinke (Feb 12, 2017)

Lowest bidder got the job? Water is a very powerful thing even when it isn't flowing.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 13, 2017)

Seems to me that, when I was at that dam, we were told that it was second in size to the Aswan Dam on the Nile river. They have reason to worry if that lets go.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 13, 2017)

too late, it blew out the side where the emergency spill way is.. now it's a full blown evac. of 100,000 people.
Can't believe that original repair would have cost 100 million ..seems like it should have cost a few million.  

How they did not have rebar and lots of it is hard to understand. Especially in California where earthquakes are ever present.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 13, 2017)

Well let's all hope that dlane is OK.


----------



## TomS (Feb 13, 2017)

Over 180,000 people told to evacuate!!  Weather forecast is for another seven days of rain beginning on Wednesday.  Will it ever end for these people?

Tom S.


----------



## dlane (Feb 13, 2017)

Charles, I'll be ok as I'm above the dam next to the marina in Kelly ridge thanks for the concern.
I just moved here , glad I got a place on the lake not below it , things were crazy last night as the roads were full of camper trailers and people headed up this way. I do have a rv hookup and clean out I'll see if I can help with rv parking for someone for a while.
Hope everybody's ok down stream there is no local news here on Directv, guess I'll go see if I can get fuel at the local convince store and visit the marina as I've been to busy to check things out.
And I thought Arkansas got a lot of rain
When I moved here a month ago the lake was a puddle, not no more


----------



## dlane (Feb 13, 2017)

May be stuck here for a while as the local store is sold out of fuel, I have a half tank left could make it to my sisters in auburn if needed ,parking lots are full of people camping out, store shelves are getting empty, Helicopters all over the place
Have a feeling it's going to get a lot worse before it gets any better


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2017)

This is a test gents. Need to see if it shows up in recent posts.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dlane (Feb 13, 2017)

Got this book for Christmas, notice the second pic , concrete,gravel, sand, no metal.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm sure the force of the water got up under the concrete at one of the expansion joints and started floating/flipping concrete slabs around until it opened up a big hole.  Maybe there was a big sink hole under the concrete?


----------



## dlane (Feb 13, 2017)

Yup Ken , I believe that's what happened with nothing holding them together


----------



## higgite (Feb 13, 2017)

But, but.... it can't do that! Concrete is heavier than water! It's science!

Back to reality, I have no connection with Oroville other than RCBS reloading equipment is based there in town below the dam. I tried to call them today. Got the usual recording that leads up to speaking to a live person, but no live person showed up, as was expected. I hope their evacuation is for nought, but glad to see them out of harm's way just in case.

Tom


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 14, 2017)

higgite said:


> But, but.... it can't do that! Concrete is heavier than water! It's science!
> 
> ...........snip............
> 
> Tom



Yeah, right!!!!  Amazing what the hydraulic lift, water can create when forced to work!


----------



## dlane (Feb 15, 2017)

ken the sink hole was probably caused by this 2013 problem that they patched


Not the greatest pic but I'll bet water got under the concrete then


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 15, 2017)

Up it goes, LOL. This thread has been moved from the Members Hangout so more could see it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dlane (Feb 15, 2017)

Heavy lift copters , rock trucks , cement trucks , cal fire , police  everywhere yesterday and today, when and if the spillway gets fixed then they will need to fix the roads
Evacuation lifted yesterday with warning to be ready to leave at a moments notice
In the last pic those are pickup trucks on spillway.
Rain expected for a week


----------



## ch2co (Feb 15, 2017)

They "patched/fixed it" in 2013? 
They had all the time they needed to do it right, the dam was almost empty at the time wasn't it?

Infrastructure! We need to fix the infrastructure of this entire country.  Of course if they fix it like they fixed the dam in '13 then what?
I've been hearing this since I was a kid, and thats  long long time ago.

Still Grumpy after all these years.


----------



## dlane (Feb 15, 2017)

Ya I would of said they don't make things like they used to a couple weeks ago
I'm guessing in 13 they didn't check to see if water was getting under the concrete ,they just patched it
Yes the infrastructure is falling apart all over the US seems we're giving are good steal to that other country that ruins it, hopefully the new government will end that so we have something worth working with here


----------

